# my 335 vs Charger SRT-8



## Arnie335 (Jul 21, 2007)

A friend of mine with an SRT-8 Charger wants to run heads up.. Now before I agree, Id like to know if this race would even be fair. He is stock, but pushing over 400 + Hp. Im bone stock as well.. any insight?

thanks,

arnie


----------



## phantombmw (Nov 6, 2007)

From a dig I think you would win, on the highway I would says he might have the edge with the big V8. Are you tuned at all? Are you racing for $$? If not just do it and tell us the outcome


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

The Charger SRT-8 traps the 1/4-mile at 13.3/108, so you might have a little difficulty above triple digits.


----------



## DC5_Type_Slow (Jan 11, 2008)

This begs the question...who's the better driver? And are you racing from a dig or a roll? I put my money on the SRT8 Charger.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

DC5_Type_Slow said:


> This begs the question...who's the better driver? And are you racing from a dig or a roll? I put my money on the SRT8 Charger.


Does the better driver really matter in a straight line? How hard is it to brake torque the big V8 and bury your right foot.

I don't know what trans the Bimmer has, but chances are you're gonna get smoked.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Does the better driver really matter in a straight line? How hard is it to brake torque the big V8 and bury your right foot.
> 
> I don't know what trans the Bimmer has, but chances are you're gonna get smoked.


The performance of two cars is close enough that reaction time very well be the deciding factor. That and if you just bury the throttle on the St8 you could be spending time at the line just spinning your tires.


----------



## DC5_Type_Slow (Jan 11, 2008)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Does the better driver really matter in a straight line? How hard is it to brake torque the big V8 and bury your right foot.
> 
> I don't know what trans the Bimmer has, but chances are you're gonna get smoked.





BLT said:


> The performance of two cars is close enough that reaction time very well be the deciding factor. That and if you just bury the throttle on the St8 you could be spending time at the line just spinning your tires.


Alpine, you must not drag all too often if you believe that that's all you have to do.

Shift speed, pedal control and basically knowing your car is most definitely a deciding factor in straight line racing. I've seen plenty of faster cars get smoked by slower cars simply because of driver skill.

Dump the clutch and stomping the gas on a car with that much power like that SRT8, and, well, unless he's running slicks on the street, he's not gonna go anywhere for a while.


----------



## born2bugu (Oct 12, 2006)

It will be a very close race per Car and Driver's comparison. The top ten fastest cars under $40K, BMW 2nd, Charger 1st -

http://www.caranddriver.com/features...rger-srt8.html


----------

